# Coiled Bandsaw Danger! Always follow the instructions!



## Konomigon (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm a new bandsaw owner and I just uncoiled my first blade. The package said "Warning this blade is under tension" and to untie it and throw it on the floor. It also said to wear gloves which I wasn't. I uncoiled it and threw it, but my thumb got caught. I got a pretty decent cut and just wanted to remind myself and others to always read and follow instructions. It's a good wake up call to always be aware of what you are doing and accidents can happen any time.


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

Bandsaw blades can be dangerous… even when they are 500 feet from the saw lol. I work at a hardware store part time and someone returned a blade after trying to fit it on his bandsaw but realised he got the wrong length… let me tell you it is just as much "fun" trying to get the blade recoiled and back into the package. It took three of us the better part of an hour to figure it out haha.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder. I've come to realize (from reading others' experiences) that when you walk away from the shop with only a surface wound, the man upstairs was just giving you a gentle reminder. lol


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Just a note about "throwing it on the floor"

It is a much better idea to take it outside and throw it on the lawn. Make sure no one is around to get hurt, (including pets) and give it a toss. It will not bounce back at you and you will not damage the teeth as easy as on a floor.

Just my opinion.

Scrappy


----------



## dusty2 (Jan 4, 2009)

Throwing it on the lawn is a really good idea, scrappy…unless you live in Arizona. One might have a hard time finding "a lawn".

Good safety tip, though.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

My backyard lawn is about 400 sq. ft. - just big enough to toss bandsaw blades onto. It works!


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Good information.


----------

